# Syncing Exchange GAL and iPhone Contacts App



## iliketolearnalot (Jun 18, 2021)

At work I synced my Windows account with my iPhone's (iOS 14.6) Contacts app via Exchange. As employee phone numbers are stored in the Active Directory I am able to search for them directly in the Contacts app. However, when I go into the app, before I can search for employee numbers I have to first go into Groups in the Contacts app and select Exchange Global Address List every time. Please refer to image.
Does anybody know how to set Exchange GAL as the default Group?
I hear that this problem is not a problem with the iPhone but with the Exchange settings.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Maybe this will help?

*Settings*>Mail,*Contacts*,Calendars>*Default* Account (in the *Contacts* section) to *set* your *default* account

Otherwise I think it's by design.


----------

